# Naming your guitar?



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

When we got my daughter's acoustic guitar, the guy at the store told her "you'll have to find her a name" 

Is the concept of naming the guitar something well spread? 
How does one find a suitable name for a guitar?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't do it. For some reason, it really rubs me the wrong way. I have no idea why and haven't taken the time to contemplate it. 

I know a lot of guys refer to objects as 'her'. I really wish to understand the true reasoning behind it as well, but the guys who tend to say stuff like that don't want to be asked about it.

To answer your question, I don't know of any one who names their guitars, but I'm sure there's some on this forum.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't name my guitars, though I've bought one pre-named and it stuck and another was named at a band practice.

I too find it odd to assign them a gender, to each their own.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Sometimes i don't even to remember the name of my family...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

When my sister was battling cancer a few years ago, i had bought a Strat and named her : Survivor. Sadly, this was the last time i named a guitar.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

None of my guitars have names but they are female. I mean, I have a pretty significant relationship with each one of them and (although there's nothing wrong with it) I'm just not ready for "guy-on-guy" with a guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I named two of my guitars, but only one of those names gets regular use. It's also not gender specific, and resulted in my car getting a different name.

The guitar is big blue, and my car is lil' blue (Toyota matrix). I usually call the car bur bur though, due to the plates.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I used to think naming inanimate objects was silly, but there is quite a precident: Lucille, Pearly Gates, The Fool, etc. I think with pro's and their quantity of instruments, it falls between necessity and convenience. 

I don't like names forced on guitars but sometimes they seem to come by the moniker naturally. A couple of mine have nicknames, none created by me. They just happened by other people referring to them by that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin II. I call it my Godin 5th Ave. Kingpin II most of the time. Sometimes I call it frustrating or when my fingers get sore, I call it painful.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I don't do it. For some reason, it really rubs me the wrong way. I have no idea why and haven't taken the time to contemplate it.
> 
> I know a lot of guys refer to objects as 'her'. I really wish to understand the true reasoning behind it as well, but the guys who tend to say stuff like that don't want to be asked about it.
> 
> To answer your question, I don't know of any one who names their guitars, but I'm sure there's some on this forum.


I refer to my guitars as 'him"! I have name for my guitars!

My black Parker Nite fly is "Prince of Darkness" or Ozzie. My Gibson SG is my username, Lola! I love that name! If I had of had girls I would of named one of them Lola! It just sort of rolls off the tongue! My Academy guitar was made in China and I refer to it as "a piece of shit"!lol


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've never named a guitar, but my bandmate names his, and his guitars. He gives them all a woman's name. 

I'm not opposed to naming a guitar, but none of mine have told me their name yet. If a name presents itself, then a name it shall have.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Name my guitars? Yes, this is Goldie. I even name my pickups:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

And this one I call Woody:


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I have never named any of my guitars but for the sake of silliness here goes : my 1907 Gibson would be "Grandpa Gibby", the 1959 J45 would be "GibbyII", the 1998 L4 CES would be "Son of a Gibby" and the 2016 LP would be "Baby Gibby". My 2005 Takamine would be "Blackie", the 2011 Larrivee would be "Honey Babe", The 2011 Godin 5th. Ave King pin II would be "Frenchie", the 2012 Art&Lutherie folk CW would be "Little Boy" and then there is the overly large acoustic simply named the "Boss". Last and definitely least is a LP copy called "Junk".


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Speaking French, I understand the gender definition. Most everything has a gender in French (and several other languages) and guitars are feminine, while violin and pianos and cellos are masculine. 

I kinda like those who commented that if a name comes to it, stick with it, and if not, it's all fine. 

Thanks a lot for the advices!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Tarbender said:


> Name my guitars? Yes, this is Goldie. I even name my pickups:


Can I be so bold as to say that Goldie gives me a woody?

I love that gold top. .


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

My approach is similar to what The Hound told Arya about naming her sword. 

(j/k, no offence intended to anyone that names their guitar!)


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

jb welder said:


> My approach is similar to what The Hound told Arya about naming her sword.


I haven't seen GoT since the first season...


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

jb welder said:


> My approach is similar to what The Hound told Arya about naming her sword.
> 
> (j/k, no offence intended to anyone that names their guitar!)


It is said at least twice in the same series that all the best swords have names, so I don't know that I'll value this specific argument super high.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When I get my guitars they already come with a name--& that's good enough for me--although I have been known to refer to them as "Guitar", "My Guitar" T"That Guitar", etc.
As well as electric, acoustic, 12-string, bass, etc.


if you want to name yours--go ahead--but don't force it or worry about it


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My guitars are called Casino, Riviera, Strat and Bass. The Riviera can get temperamental and that's when it is called you f-ing piece of sh*t.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> My guitars are called Casino, Riviera, Strat and Bass. The Riviera can get temperamental and that's when it is called you f-ing piece of sh*t.


I'm about the same way. The Acoustic, Tele, Strat, Dot, Blonde Tele, Yamaha and Brittany's (girlfriend's, your) Tele.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Tarbender said:


> And this one I call Woody:


Will your next LP have a poker chip with Ginger and Maryanne?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I dont name mine, but does it really matter in the grand scheme of things? Some people name cars...do what you do


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

My Dillion rosewood Tele was already pre-named "Rosie".


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not really, though I've tried and failed to name a guitar in the past, it never stuck.

It seems like my best and favourite instruments transcend names. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Tarbender said:


> And this one I call Woody:


What would you call this one?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

cowfish?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Horny???


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Guitar101 said:


> What would you call this one?



Fug


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

bb king made it cool with lucielle, thats bb tho, the king of cool, but while Ive called a few gits names, ie you dog- you bitc? over the years Ive not named any


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> What would you call this one?


Dangerous


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jimmy c g said:


> bb king made it cool with lucielle, thats bb tho, the king of cool, but while Ive called a few gits names, ie you dog- you bitc? over the years Ive not named any


Except BB called them all Lucille--not one Lucille and another something else, and so on.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

zontar said:


> Except BB called them all Lucille--not one Lucille and another something else, and so on.


Maybe they were all twins.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I like the way this guy named his guitars. Simple, effective, to the point. No emotions shown ................... since he was gonna smash them later anyways.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Lola said:


> My Gibson SG is my username, Lola! I love that name!


It's a great name for a guitar, I might have to use it with my Jackson if it's OK with you. "Lola Jackson" - sounds nice. 

Otherwise, so far it's been called "dad's guitar" and "my Jackson" (as opposed to "your Jackson" or "your blue guitar" or "her red guitar")


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

If memory serves, (at my age it doesn't always) B.B. King named all his guitars "Lucille".


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think a good name for a naturally faded heritage cherry '59 Les Paul would be 'Peaches'.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

After playing my LP solely for the last 30 years, I named it just this year. My wife actually named it. So she's now "Juanita", named after the person who wound my SH-5 that has been in it since the year I bought it. Occasionally called it Lester for a long time as well.


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

I used to get in trouble from my ex-wife for referring to the cat, which apparently had a name as "Cat." Then we got a second cat, and a third. They had names -- but darned if I could remember then. To me, they were "Cat," "Cat," and "Cat" -- unless they did something bad, then they were "The Effing Cats," or, individually, "That Effing Cat."

That's a roundabout way of explaining why I never bother naming guitars. It's also a roundabout way of explaining why my ex-wife is my ex-wife.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2016)

If I ever get a dog again, I'll name it Dee-o-gee. lol.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Not Gee-o-dee?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

laristotle said:


> If I ever get a dog again, I'll name it Dee-o-gee. lol.


You could name it Tenmiles. That way you can say you walk Tenmiles everyday.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

My daughter never named "her guitar" regardless of the lutier's recommendation. 

Neither did I. 
So, we have "her guitar", "his guitar", "my jackson" and now also "the red guitar" or "the new guitar".


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

My resonator, metal body, is Beulah. You know, that noise you make when driving to big white bus !!!!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

flyswatter said:


> I used to get in trouble from my ex-wife for referring to the cat, which apparently had a name as "Cat." Then we got a second cat, and a third. They had names -- but darned if I could remember then. To me, they were "Cat," "Cat," and "Cat" -- unless they did something bad, then they were "The Effing Cats," or, individually, "That Effing Cat."
> 
> That's a roundabout way of explaining why I never bother naming guitars. It's also a roundabout way of explaining why my ex-wife is my ex-wife.



I thought all cats were called "Shit Rat", maybe not.

I don't name my guitars as I find objects are not requiring of names. Doesn't stop others from naming their inanimate objects. I had an inanimate object kicking around the house for a long time named Nicole.


----------



## GuitaristFred (Aug 27, 2016)

My son named his guitar and his dog the same names  

He loves the name so much that I think he will name his own kid that name too


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

GuitaristFred said:


> My son named his guitar and his dog the same names
> 
> He loves the name so much that I think he will name his own kid that name too


As long as the name isn't "you rat bastard"


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm still waiting for mine to name themselves. My LP sometimes gets called the Lester, and the Yamaha gets called The Yammie.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL @cboutilier 

I have nicknames for mine to, but I see no point in naming something that won't come when you call it. You know, like guitars or cats. Or women. ^)@#


----------



## GuitaristFred (Aug 27, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> As long as the name isn't "you rat bastard"


It surely isn't LOL


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The name of my guitars is HD-28V, D-18GE and D-28A. I find it less confusing when I keep the names they had when they came from the factory.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've called one or two a "piece of shit" in the past.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> The name of my guitars is HD-28V, D-18GE and D-28A. I find it less confusing when I keep the names they had when they came from the factory.


You don't own strats....


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

No names just the 18, the 28, the 35, the Sigma, the Norman, the Ovation and the Classical. Also the mandolin but that ain't a guitar.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I've called one or two a "piece of shit" in the past.


I had one like that and tossed it on a campfire. It went up real good...lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

Wardo said:


> It went up real good...lol


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Jamdog said:


> You don't own strats....


Unfortunately on going tinnitus issues has caused me to finally give up on electrics. When I was playing electric it was always les paul and Tele's. Mainly Tele's. I've owned a couple strats in the past and just never got on with them. Everything seemed crowded and in the way. The pickups the knobs, etc. I once had a 62 hotrod strat that was the best strat I've ever played in tone and neck. But the aforementioned issues were still a problem.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

adcandour said:


> I don't do it. For some reason, it really rubs me the wrong way. I have no idea why and haven't taken the time to contemplate it.
> 
> I know a lot of guys refer to objects as 'her'. I really wish to understand the true reasoning behind it as well, but the guys who tend to say stuff like that don't want to be asked about it.
> 
> To answer your question, I don't know of any one who names their guitars, but I'm sure there's some on this forum.


I do. They're female because, uh, upper and lower bouts, lets say for tact's sake. Dont really understand how that's not obvious, considering the explicitly comparisons that have been made ( to stringed instruments generally). 

As for deciding on the names, it comes to you ( or it doesnt). For me there is usually some characteristic that makes the name jump out at me. I dont have very many so it not hard.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2016)

Depends on accessories too.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


LMAO


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I do. They're female because, upper and lower bouts. Dont really understand how that's not obvious, considering the explicit comparisons that have been made ( to stringed instruments generally).


You don't make sense.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought a partcaster in the early days of eBay from a Texas blues player. He told me his name and the name of his band and I looked them up. Darned if I can remember. They were pretty well known around their locale. Anyway his name for the guitar was Ashley cause that's the wood it was made from. Ashley got traded in to Folkway music when they were back in Guelph. Still wish I had Ashley.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> They're female because, uh, upper and lower bouts, lets say for tact's sake. Dont really understand how that's not obvious ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez, you need a picture, don'cha.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

adcandour said:


> You don't make sense.


Curves; if I have to spell it out: tits and ass, man.










ETA: LOL, never seen that one Laristotle.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Curves; if I have to spell it out: tits and ass, man.


Ahh, you thought I couldn't make the connection...that's funny.

It's just ridiculous to think that shape determines masculine versus feminine. Further, a stringed instrument is as much phallic as it is yonic in my opinion. There's been many a joke referring to guys wanking on the fretboard.

@laristotle - your guitar is a nutsack with tits.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> @laristotle - your guitar is a nutsack with tits.


Perfect in a province where gender is a thing of the past.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Ahh, you thought I couldn't make the connection...that's funny.
> 
> It's just ridiculous to think that shape determines masculine versus feminine. Further, a stringed instrument is as much phallic as it is yonic in my opinion. There's been many a joke referring to guys wanking on the fretboard.
> 
> @laristotle - your guitar is a nutsack with tits.


Next time don't play dumb then.

A guitar is only a wang if you're wankin on it aka playing cock rock. In that case I'd argue it's gone transexual, but hey, they can do that now.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Next time don't play dumb then.
> 
> A guitar is only a wang if you're wankin on it aka playing cock rock. In that case I'd argue it's gone transexual, but hey, they can do that now.


Then don't quote me with your ridiculous "my guitar has tits and an ass, so I call her 'mommy' garbage"


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Lol. I spend a few days busy and when I come back this thread is pure art


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tried naming guitars when I was much younger but very little really stuck. Two exceptions, one guitar has a trout on it so it gets called Trout sometimes, but sometimes not, and my home-made bass is called Thunderfucker.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Then don't quote me with your ridiculous "my guitar has tits and an ass, so I call her 'mommy' garbage"


Now who's not making any sense? And I'll quote you all I dang please Mr Takes-a-serious-attitude-and-an-Oedipus-complex-to-a-joke-thread-and-gets-buthurt.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Now who's not making any sense? And I'll quote you all I dang please Mr Takes-a-serious-attitude-and-an-Oedipus-complex-to-a-joke-thread-and-gets-buthurt.


You can stop now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

laristotle said:


>


Scratchy is a good name for a punk rock guitar.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2016)

And Itchy for a bass. lol.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think I said this before, but I call my guitars Strat, Casino, 339, Bass, Folk, Jumbo and Parlour. But I call my cat Mimo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2016)

When discussing them with my wife, I'll call them by colour/style.
She likes the bursts that I have.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> But I call my cat Mimo.


If I get a dog again, I'll name her D-O-G.
Pronounced the way it's spelled .. Diogee. lol.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

laristotle said:


> If I get a dog again, I'll name her D-O-G.
> Pronounced the way it's spelled .. Diogee. lol.


You should call your dog "Thisway" 

So when you get the dog out for exercises, you go "walk thisway"


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2016)

Na, it'll be 'thatway' then.
Because I can't keep up. lol.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> When discussing them with my wife, I'll call them by colour/style.
> She likes the bursts that I have.
> 
> View attachment 24865
> ...


What's that LP?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2016)

davetcan said:


> What's that LP?


early 70's Gession, Love Power.
Pre les paul reborn? Made by Tokai for the japanese domestic market. 
Not for export.

Gession? - Japanxe
_Obviously it is a Pre Les Paul Reborn. 
The low/mid budget guitars did feature a pancake body. (Bolt on/ glued set neck) 
Mysterious Pre Les Paul Reborns were available in the 70ies on the Japanese domestic market with following labels: 
Gaban
Gallan 
Gibbon
Ganson _
*Gession *
_Grandy_


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

laristotle said:


> early 70's Gession, Love Power.
> Pre les paul reborn? Made by Tokai for the japanese domestic market.
> Not for export.
> 
> ...


I like how imaginative they were to make it look as "Gibson Les Paul" at a glance, with many same or similar letters, for the domestic Japanese market. 

For us it's weird or laughable, but for someone who doesn't speak English, it must have been rather convincing.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Jamdog said:


> For us it's weird or laughable, but for someone who doesn't speak English, it *must have been rather convincing*.


That's interesting - I never considered that they were trying to trick certain people.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> I like how imaginative they were to make it look as "Gibson Les Paul" at a glance, with many same or similar letters, for the domestic Japanese market.


From ten feet away, it does look like Gibson.


----------

